# Baugruppe gestört (Diagnosealarm erkannt)



## reini (19 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Haben zufällig bei einer CPU317F-2 die leuchtende SF LED entdeckt.

Gemäss der Online HW Konfig. sind mehrere Profibus Slave Teilnehmer (ET200) gestört.

Status: Baugruppe gestört (Diagnosealarm) erkannt.


Die Anlage läuft einwandfrei. 

Visuell konnte ich an den ET200 keinen Fehler feststellen.


Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2018)

Bei den 317er gab es mal ein entsprechendes Firmwareproblem.
Das Kommen des Diagnosealarms wurde erkannt, das Gehen das Alarms jedoch nicht zuverlässig registriert.
Könnte zu deiner Fehlerbeschreibung passen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (19 März 2018)

Danke für deinen Tipp.

Aktueller FW Stand:V2.1.8

Habe diesen Eintrag gefunden;
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ystem-updates-für-cpu-317f-2dp?dti=1&lc=de-WW

*Update V2.1.10 (6ES7317-6FF00-0AB0)*

_"In HWKonfig bleibt BG gestört anstehen
Nach einem behobenen Geberkurzschluss an einem DPV1-Slave wird nun das „gestört“-Symbol in der Projektierung weggenommen"


_Das Update V2.1.10 müsste vom Lieferanten durchgeführt werden und das kann dauern......

Brauche eine schnelle Lösung.

Verschwindet der Alarm wenn ich den Slave stromlos mache? 

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2018)

Ich kenne diese Problematik. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, verschwindet der Fehler nur bei einem Neustart der CPU ( 24V wegnehmen ).
Ob sie den Fehler auch bei einem RUN > STOP > RUN ablöscht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Wenn du den Slave wegnimmst, wird der Fehler nicht verschwinden.


----------



## reini (19 März 2018)

Werde morgen zuerst ein RUN>STOP>RUN ausführen und falls die SF LED nicht erlischt , die CPU stromlos schalten (24V wegnehmen)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 März 2018)

Hallo Reini,

falls du dies schon probiert hast, könntest du eine kurze Rückmeldung geben.

Danke


----------



## reini (21 März 2018)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir

Die CPU wird erst am 14 April neu gestartet (24V wegnehmen)

Falls etwas schief gehen sollte wäre der Lieferant vor Ort.

Gebe dann eine Rückmeldung. 

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2019)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir 

Der CPU SF Fehler ist weg!

Der Lieferant hat die HW-Konfig. geändert (Rückbau einiger Förderer) und neu geladen.

Die CPU wurde nicht stromlos gemacht.

Leider wissen wir jetzt nicht ob nur ein Stop/Run die Lösung gewesen wäre.


Gruss Reini


----------

